# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο (Seaman's book)

## thodoris7

Συγχωρέστε με ένα υπάρχει ήδη θέμα που λέει για το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω ούτε στην αναζήτηση του φόρουμ.

Θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποια η διαδικασία για να βγάλει κάποιος ναυτικό φυλλάδιο;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=23886

----------


## thodoris7

Γενικά,έχω τελειώσει "Τεχνικός ραδιοτηλεοπτικών και ηλεκτρακουστικών διατάξεων" με πιστοποίηση τίτλου σπουδών και κάποια στιγμή θα με ενδιέφερε να βρω δουλειά ως ηλεκτρονικός σε κάποιο πλοίο.
Είναι λέτε καλή ιδέα;
Θα βρω τίποτα;

----------


## japetus

Ανασύρω λιγο το θέμα για να ρωτήσω, τί είναι το κίτρινο ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και τί παραπάνω μπορει να κανει κανεις με το μπλέ.
Επίσης εχω ακουσει καποιους να μιλανε για πρασινο φυλλαδιο, αλλα δεν ξερω τί είναι αυτο..
Το κόκκινο τέλος ειναι προσωρινο για εννια μηνες ή μπορει καποιος να το εχει και αργοτερα;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ανασύρω λιγο το θέμα για να ρωτήσω, τί είναι το κίτρινο ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και τί παραπάνω μπορει να κανει κανεις με το μπλέ.
> Επίσης εχω ακουσει καποιους να μιλανε για πρασινο φυλλαδιο, αλλα δεν ξερω τί είναι αυτο..
> Το κόκκινο τέλος ειναι προσωρινο για εννια μηνες ή μπορει καποιος να το εχει και αργοτερα;


Κιτρινο φυλλαδιο παιρνει καποιος ο οποιος δεν μπορει να παει για πλοιαρχος αλλα μονο για μηχανικος,συνηθως λογω μυωπιας....Το μπλε φυλλαδιο το παιρνουν οσοι πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι ειναι "οκ" οσο αναφορα τις υγειονομικες εξετασεις και κανουν και στις 2 ειδικοτητες....
Το κοκκινο φυλλαδιο αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να δινεται χωρις σωστικα και πρεπει να ειναι προσωρινο...Για το πρασινο δεν ξερω....

----------


## japetus

Οκ ευχαριστώ.. πράσινο φυλλλάδιο νομιζω λενε καταχρηστικα την επαγγελματικη αδεια αλιείας (καμμια σχεση στην πραγματικοτητα με φυλλαδιο), αλλα και πάλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας βάλουμε τι πρέπει να έχει κάποιος για να βγάλει ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και για περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο λινκ του ΥΕΝ παραπάνω:
Να έχει συμπληρώσει ημερολογιακά το 16ο έτος της ηλικίας του και να μην
υπερβαίνει το 40ο , το οποίο θεωρείται ότι συμπληρώνεται την 31η Δεκεμβρίου
του έτους απογραφής.
• Να είναι απόφοιτος Δημοτικού.
• Να μην έχει καταδικασθεί σε κάθειρξη κατά την τελευταία δεκαετία.
• Να μην έχει καταδικασθεί κατά την τελευταία δεκαετία σε φυλάκιση ανώτερη του
εξαμήνου συνολικά για λαθρεμπορία ,κλοπή, απάτη, ένεκα παραβάσεων των
διατάξεων περί ναρκωτικών και προστασίας του Εθνικού Νομίσματος και για
εγκλήματα κατά των ηθών.
• Να έχει αποφοιτήσει επιτυχώς από το βασικό κύκλο σπουδών Σχολής Σωστικών
και Πυροσβεστικών Μέσων εντός εννέα (9) μηνών από την έκδοση του ναυτικού
φυλλαδίου και σε περίπτωση μη προσκόμισης αντίστοιχου πιστοποιητικού ο
κάτοχος του ναυτικού φυλλαδίου διαγράφεται από το μητρώο .
• Να κριθεί ΙΚΑΝΟΣ από τις Υγειονομικές Επιτροπές Απογραφομένων Ναυτικών
και Εργατών Θαλάσσης (ΥΕΑΝΕΘ).
• Να μην έχει καταδικασθεί για αδικήματα του αρθρ.1 Π.Δ. 247/89 (Λιποταξία ή
Ανυποταξία στο στράτευμα).
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ:
• Αίτηση (Χορηγείται από την Υπηρεσία) όπου ο υποψήφιος δηλώνει ότι γνωρίζει
κολύμβηση και ότι δεν έχει την ιδιότητα Πολιτικού ή Στρατιωτικού Δημοσίου
Υπαλλήλου, Υπαλλήλου Νομικού Προσώπου Δημοσίου Δικαίου ή
Κοινωνικοποιημένου Οργανισμού και δεν είναι συνταξιούχος των παραπάνω
φορέων.
• Αντίγραφο Ποινικού Μητρώου Γενικής Χρήσης από την Εισαγγελία του τόπου
γεννήσεως (Προσκομίζεται Υπηρεσιακώς).
• Φωτοτυπία Απολυτηρίου Δημοτικού επικυρωμένη.
• Πιστοποιητικό βασικού κύκλου σπουδών Σχολής Σωστικών και Πυροσβεστικών
Μέσων να προσκομίζεται εμπρόθεσμα εντός εννέα (9) μηνών για να έχει ισχύει το
ναυτικό φυλλάδιο .
• Οκτώ (8) πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες 4,5 Χ 3,5 (όχι από αυτόματο μηχάνημα).

----------


## Harry14

Οσο και αν ψαξω δεν βγαζω ακρη με αυτο το θεμα.
Ρωτανε ολοι ποια τα ορια για μυωπια και λοιπες διαθλαστικες ανωμαλιες προκειμενου να εκδοθει ναυτικο φυλλαδιο. Περιορισμοι υπαρχουν μονο στους Πλοιαρχους η σε ολα τα μελη του πληρωματος; Τελος ατομα που εχουν διορθωσει την οραση τους με λειζερ αντιμετωπιζωνται σαν να εχουν 10/10 οραση;

----------


## japetus

Για το μπλε ναυτικο φυλλαδιο (που περιλαμβάνει και καθήκοντα φυλακης / γέφυρας) απαιτείται 10/10 όραση. Το ίδιο ισχύει φυσικα και για τους πλοιάρχους.
Σε οτι αφορα την εκδοση ναυτικου φυλλαδιου, η διαδικασία ιατρικών εξετάσεων απο την ΥΕΑΝΕΘ που υποβαλλεσαι ειναι η κλασικη οφθαλμιατρου, διαβαζεις δηλ. τα νουμερα στο τοιχο απεναντι σου. Αν τυχον ομως εχεις μυωπια και φορας φακους επαφης στην εξεταση, κανενας δε θα σε ελεγξει...

----------


## Harry14

Δηλαδη θες να πεις οτι αν καποιος μυωπας παει στην εξεταση με φακους επαφης θα περασει; Δεν θα του κανουν αλλες εξετασεις που θα φανει;
Και αν μετα πας στο καραβι με γυαλια τι γινεται σου λενε "συγνωμη λαθος";

----------


## katerina p

παιδειά κι εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα τησ μυωπιαασ.Μπορει κάποιοσ να απαντήσει στις τελευταίες  ερωτήσεις του Χαρη?Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## Harry14

Επισης να επισημανω κατι που ξεχασα πριν για το οποιο ειμαι σιγουρος. Αλλο πραμα η μυωπια στην αεροπορια και αλλο στο ναυτικο. Στην αεροπορια τους ενδιαφερει ακομα και αν εχεις κανει λειζερ το οτι μπορει απο την διαθλαστικη ανωμαλια να υποστεις αποκολληση αμφιβλιστροηδους στην πτηση. Στο ναυτικο λογικα με λειζερ γινεσαι δεκτος αφου εχεις οραση 10/10 ασχετως με το αν ειχες 1 βαθμο η 10. Στο λιμενικο παντως που ειχα ρωτησει δεν ηξεραν.

----------


## japetus

Δυστυχως σε καποια πραγματα ειμαστε ελλαδα...

----------


## A.Peggy

Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν θα υποστω κυρωσεις : επειδη εχω κοκκινο φυλλαδιο το οποιο ληγει και δεν εχω κανει σωστικα
αυτο γτ δεν εμενα ελλαδα και δεν προλαβα τις προθεσμιες 
Τωρα θελω να συνεχισω το επαγγελμα αφου εχω καλη προταση,τι να κανω ? Μπορεί αν μου εκδοθεί καινουριο κοκκινο φυλλαδιο με την ιδια διαδικασια?ή διαγραφομαι και δεν μπορω να ξαναεκδωσω φυλλαδιο?Σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου για να ξερω τι μπορω να κανω... Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## blackpunto

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά αν το ερώτημά μου το βάζω σε λάθος μέρος, αλλά μόλις έκανα την εγγραφή μου και δεν έχω ψάξει ακόμα το forum σας.

Λοιπόν, για να μην μακρηγορώ, αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μάθω σας παρακαλώ, μέχρι ποια ηλικία τελικά μπορείς να αποκτήσεις ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ;

Έχω ήδη μπει στο site του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, αλλά ομολογώ
ότι μπερδεύτηκα κάπως, καθώς βρήκα 2 Πληροφοριακά Έντυπα.
Η διαφορά τους ήταν στο σημείο *(Π.Δ**. 79/1997)* και* (Π.Δ. 260/2001).*

Αλήθεια, τι σημαίνει *Π.Δ.* και τελικά ποιο από τα 2 ισχύει? Και αν ισχύουν και τα 2 έντυπα, ποια η διαφορά τους?
Παρακαλώ ας μου πει κάποιος όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## panosL

Π.Δ. σημαίνει προεδρικό διάταγμα και ισχύει το δεύτερο π.δ. διότι έχει μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία από το πρώτο,δηλαδη είναι πιο πρόσφατο επόμενως ισχύει.

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν θα υποστω κυρωσεις : επειδη εχω κοκκινο φυλλαδιο το οποιο ληγει και δεν εχω κανει σωστικα
> αυτο γτ δεν εμενα ελλαδα και δεν προλαβα τις προθεσμιες 
> Τωρα θελω να συνεχισω το επαγγελμα αφου εχω καλη προταση,τι να κανω ? Μπορεί αν μου εκδοθεί καινουριο κοκκινο φυλλαδιο με την ιδια διαδικασια?ή διαγραφομαι και δεν μπορω να ξαναεκδωσω φυλλαδιο?Σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου για να ξερω τι μπορω να κανω... Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!




και εγω φιλε μου εβγαλα φυλλαδιο το κοκκινο δουλεψα 8 μηνες και μετα σταματησα.μετα απο 3 χρονια εβγαλα τα σωστικα και ξαναμπηκα σε πλοιο δεν το χανεις το φυλαδιο σου

----------


## japetus

Το εχουν αλλαξει προσφατα και το οριο εχει παει στα 40 χρονια...

----------


## rouli726

> παιδειά κι εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα τησ μυωπιαασ.Μπορει κάποιοσ να απαντήσει στις τελευταίες  ερωτήσεις του Χαρη?Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων...


να πω την αληθεια ακριβως οριο δε ξερω αλλα εχω δει αρκετα ατομα,και συναδελφους ειχα , στο καραβι που φορουσαν γυαλια μυωπιας ή φακους επαφης.οπότε δε νομίζω ότι εκ των προτέρων αποτελεί πρόβλημα.
όσο για τις ιατρικές εξετάσεις για να βγάλεις το φυλλάδιο είναι για γέλια!

----------


## rouli726

> Ανασύρω λιγο το θέμα για να ρωτήσω, τί είναι το κίτρινο ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και τί παραπάνω μπορει να κανει κανεις με το μπλέ.
> Επίσης εχω ακουσει καποιους να μιλανε για πρασινο φυλλαδιο, αλλα δεν ξερω τί είναι αυτο..
> Το κόκκινο τέλος ειναι προσωρινο για εννια μηνες ή μπορει καποιος να το εχει και αργοτερα;


το κιτρινο κι εγω εχω ακουσει εχει να κανει με προβληματα ορασης.
με το μπλε κανεις τα παντα.δηλαδη αναλογα την ειδικοτητα σου φθανεις μεχρι την ανωτατη βαθμιδα.
το κοκκινο το βγαζουν συνηθως οσοι θελουν να μπουν αμεσα σε πλοιο, ή δε τους ενδιαφερει εξελιξη καριερας κ μπαινουν για λιγο, κ εχεις περιθωριο να βγαλεις τα σωστικα εντος 9 μηνων.απο κει κ περα εξακολουθεις να το εχεις.
υπαρχει δυνατοτητα αναβαθμισης του κοκκινου σε μπλε,με καποια απαιτουμενη προυπηρεσια ,νομιζω ενος χρονου,και πιο εξειδικευμενα σωστικα.

----------


## ChiefMate

Ρε παιδια ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο....
Για τα θεματα που συζητατε υπαρχει η αρμοδια Υπηρεσια Ναυτικων Μητρωων που μπορειτε να πατε κ να σας λυσουν τις αποριες!
Ενα πρωινο ειναι να πατε στον Πειραια κ θα λυσετε τις αποριες σας....

----------


## papagiannis

παιδια οποιος θελει να παει στα καραβια πρεπει να ψαχτει και οχι να καθεται μεσα απο εδω να του λυθουν ολες η αποριες! εγω εκανα τοσα τηλεφωνα και τρεξιμο σε υπηρεσιες οποτε αν δεν βρεξεις .... δεν τρως οποτε τρεχατε κρα κανουν οι εταιριες να παρουν ατομα τουλαχιστον εντος ελλαδος

----------


## MAKISG21

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Εχω μια γνωστή η οποία εργάζεται σε πλοίο και εχει κίτρινο Ν.Φ . Επίσης έκανε πρόσφατα επέμβαση laiser . Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μου παραθέσετε αν μπορείται την διαδικασία αλλαγης του φυλλαδίου από κίτρινο σε μπλέ. 


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

να συμπλήρωσω οτι εαν περασουν 4 χρονια χωρις να ναυτολογηθεις σε πλοιο τοτε ληγει και πρεπει να ξαναπερασεις απο γιατρους να καταθεσεις καποια πιστοποιητικα για να μπορεις να ξαναδουλεψεις..

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια ειμαι δοκιμος και πηρα το ναυτικο φυλλαδιο.Μου ειπαν στο Υπουργειο οτι θα πρεπει να παω να βγαλω την σελιδα 4 και 5 και για να παρω ενα πιστοποιητικο απο την σχολη Σωστικων.Τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Παιδια ειμαι δοκιμος και πηρα το ναυτικο φυλλαδιο.Μου ειπαν στο Υπουργειο οτι θα πρεπει να παω να βγαλω την σελιδα 4 και 5 και για να παρω ενα πιστοποιητικο απο την σχολη Σωστικων.Τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω?


Βγάλε φωτοτυπία και στείλε (τις φωτοτυπίες) στα σωστικά (fax)..
Ε, και μετά απο λίγες μέρες πας και παίρνεις το πιστοποιητικό, μόνο πρόσεχε όταν πας να πάρεις το ΚΕΠ οτι δεν θα στο δώσουν χωρίς αυτό.

Αν τώρα θέλεις το ΚΕΠ και δεν έχεις ακόμα το πιστ/κο...στείλε πμ να σου πώ τι θα κάνεις.  :Wink: 

Αυτά.-

----------


## marios.sp

> Βγάλε φωτοτυπία και στείλε (τις φωτοτυπίες) στα σωστικά (fax)..
> Ε, και μετά απο λίγες μέρες πας και παίρνεις το πιστοποιητικό, μόνο πρόσεχε όταν πας να πάρεις το ΚΕΠ οτι δεν θα στο δώσουν χωρίς αυτό.
> 
> Αν τώρα θέλεις το ΚΕΠ και δεν έχεις ακόμα το πιστ/κο...στείλε πμ να σου πώ τι θα κάνεις. 
> 
> Αυτά.-


Ευχαριστω Roger.Aν παω στα σωστικα και τα δωσω εγω,θα μου το δωσουν εκεινη την ωρα?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Ευχαριστω Roger.Aν παω στα σωστικα και τα δωσω εγω,θα μου το δωσουν εκεινη την ωρα?


Όχι, νομίζω κάνει λίγες μέρες.
(Και εγώ πέρυσι το πήγα ο ίδιος, δεν το έστειλα)
 :Smile:

----------


## japetus

Πολλες φορες ζητάνε και εικοσι μερες όταν υπάρχει φόρτος εργασίας.. ¶λλες φορες σε δυο τρεις μερες είναι έτοιμα.
Αλλα και πάλι αυθημερόν δε γίνεται.
Ουσιαστικά ολη αυτη η ταλαιπωρία γινεται για να πιστοποιησουν τον αριθμο του ναυτικου φυλλαδίου, ωστε να τον τυπώσουν μετά πάνω στο πιστοποιητικό.

----------


## Μπαμπης19

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΩΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑ ΤΑ 16 ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΑ 17 ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΣΑ 1ΟΥ ΒΑΘΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ???

----------


## manolis_creta

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΩΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑ ΤΑ 16 ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΑ 17 ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΣΑ 1ΟΥ ΒΑΘΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ???


 
οχι... για να βγαλεις θες την υπογραφη του μπαμπα σου στο λιμεναρχειο , απο κει και περα βγαλε κοκκινο , ειναι κανονικο φιλλαδιο δεν υστερει σε τιποτα απο τα αλλα απλα για να σινεχισεις να δουλευεις σε καραβι θα πρεπει εντος 9 μηνων να πας σωστικα, μετα που θα πας σωστηκα ειναι οκ και ειναι σαν το μπλε ! , και αυτα που λενε περι αλλαγης σε μπλε απο κοκκινο ειναι μπουρδες! ο καθε ναυτικος εχει ενα μεθ και δεν αλλαζει ! και στα κοκκινα φιλλαδια εχει και ενα (Ε) απο την λεξη ερυθρο δηλ κοκκινο !, και να το χασεις-αλαξεις μετα απο χρονια και ας εισαι καπετανιος παλι κοκκινο θα παρεις !
αυτα.. :Cool:

----------


## Μπαμπης19

> οχι... για να βγαλεις θες την υπογραφη του μπαμπα σου στο λιμεναρχειο , απο κει και περα βγαλε κοκκινο , ειναι κανονικο φιλλαδιο δεν υστερει σε τιποτα απο τα αλλα απλα για να σινεχισεις να δουλευεις σε καραβι θα πρεπει εντος 9 μηνων να πας σωστικα, μετα που θα πας σωστηκα ειναι οκ και ειναι σαν το μπλε ! , και αυτα που λενε περι αλλαγης σε μπλε απο κοκκινο ειναι μπουρδες! ο καθε ναυτικος εχει ενα μεθ και δεν αλλαζει ! και στα κοκκινα φιλλαδια εχει και ενα (Ε) απο την λεξη ερυθρο δηλ κοκκινο !, και να το χασεις-αλαξεις μετα απο χρονια και ας εισαι καπετανιος παλι κοκκινο θα παρεις !
> αυτα..


ναι μα κατι μου ειπαν απο το λιμεναρχειο για 1ου βαθμου συγγενεια και τετοια οτι πρεπει να εργαστω με πρωτου βαθμου συγγενεια ισχυει κατι τετοιο???

----------


## banakas

diladi ama den kani ta sostika se 9 mines to xani? (sorry gia ta greeglish)

----------


## unibomb

Αν περασουν τα 4 χρονια χωρις θαλασσια υπηρεσια και ληξει το φυλαδιο πρεπει να ξαναπερασω τα σωστικα η μονο ιατρους;;
Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είσαι στην περίπτωση της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 7 του Ν 2575/1998:
2. Η παράγραφος 4 του άρθρου 63 του Κώδικα Δημοσίου Ναυτικού Δικαίου αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

  "4. Διαγράφονται από τα οικεία μητρώα απογραφέντες ναυτικοί εφόσον εντός τετραετίας από την απογραφή ή την τελευταία ναυτολόγησή τους δεν πραγματοποίησαν θαλάσσια υπηρεσία τουλάχιστον οκτώ (8 ) μηνών."

Οπότε σύμφωνα την εγκύκλιο αυτή (από εδώ) χρειάζεται να περάσεις γιατρούς και να προσκομίσεις το πτυχείο των σωστικών .

----------


## unibomb

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση...!

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά το κόκκινο φυλλάδιο μπορεί κάποιος να το βγάλει στο κατα τόπους Λιμεναρχείο της πόλης της οποίας διαμένει(π.χΜυτιλήνη) ή πρέπει να κατέβει οπωσδήποτε στον Πειραιά???

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Παιδιά το κόκκινο φυλλάδιο μπορεί κάποιος να το βγάλει στο κατα τόπους Λιμεναρχείο της πόλης της οποίας διαμένει(π.χΜυτιλήνη) ή πρέπει να κατέβει οπωσδήποτε στον Πειραιά???



μπορει να το βγαλει στο λιμεναρχειο της πολης που μενει για αυτο εχει και το καθε ναυτικο φυλλαδιο καποιον αριθμο πχ το Ζ ειναι χανια κτλ κτλ..

----------


## testakross

επειδη θα βγαλω και εγω τωρα το κοκκινο ναυτικο φυλαδιο για να παρω καποια μορια για να δωσω του χρονου για της αεν μπορω να παρακολουθω στο καραβι μηχανικος?????

----------


## ChiefMate

Κ μετα απο αρκετα χρονια χρονια στην θαλασσα,την παθαμε σαν πρωτομπαρκοι...
Χθες μου ανοιξαν το αυτοκινητο κ μου εκλεψαν την τσαντα με οοοοοοολλλλαααα τα χαρτια,Ναυτικο Φυλλαδιο,Διπλωματα κ Πιστοποιητικα,Συμβασεις 10 χρονων κ Pay...
*Καποιος που να εχει αντιμετωπισει κατι παρομοιο????*


Παρεπιπτοντως αν κανεις βρει καμια μαυρη δερματινη τσαντα με τα παραπανω ας τα παραδοσει στην αστυνομια....
Το περιστατικο εγινε στο κεντρο της Αθηνας.

----------


## liakouras

kalisperasas 
an kapios ehei ipiretisei sto nautiko se karavi iparhei periptosi na to pari apo to polemiko nautoko to nautiko fulladio??

----------


## Joyrider

> kalisperasas 
> an kapios ehei ipiretisei sto nautiko se karavi iparhei periptosi na to pari apo to polemiko nautoko to nautiko fulladio??


 
Οχι φίλε.Δεν έχει σχέση το έγγραφο με το ΠΝ και κατ' επέκταση δεν γίνεται έκδοση από εκεί φυσικά.

----------


## Harry14

Υπαρχει καπου υποδειγμα ναυτικου φυλλαδιου;

----------


## Joyrider

> Υπαρχει καπου υποδειγμα ναυτικου φυλλαδιου;


 
Αν ξεθάψω το δικό μου που το έβγαλα πριν 22 χρόνια :mrgreen: θα το βάλω καμιά φωτό, τα ίδια είναι μάλλον και σήμερα με επιφύλαξη...

----------


## Leo

> Αν ξεθάψω το δικό μου που το έβγαλα πριν 22 χρόνια :mrgreen: θα το βάλω καμιά φωτό, τα ίδια είναι μάλλον και σήμερα με επιφύλαξη...


Αααα, τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι το καραβολατρικό... το είχαμε από παιδιά ε?  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Harry14

> Αααα, τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι το καραβολατρικό... το είχαμε από παιδιά ε?


Εμ καραβολατρης γεννιεσαι δε γινεσαι :Smile:

----------


## Joyrider

> Αααα, τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι το καραβολατρικό... το είχαμε από παιδιά ε?


 
Βιώματα αδερφέ...βιώματα !!!!  :Wink:  αν και κατάγομαι από ναυτική οικογένεια είμαι από τους ελάχιστους του σογιού που δεν ασχολήθηκαν με τη θάλασσα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δείτε παρακάτω ένα δείγμα από ναυτικό φυλλάδιο στην πρώτη φωτογραφία οι αρχή που φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του ναυτικού και στη δεύτερη το φύλλο που συμπληρώνεται σε κάθε μπάρκο.
Chiefmate έβγαλες καμιά άκρη στα μητρώα; Τι σου είπαν;
nf1.jpg
nf2.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Παναγιωτη βγαζεις ακρη με δαυτους?
Εχουμε κ τις εκλογες τωρα κ τα παιδια πανε να ψηφισουν κ δεν εχει προσωπικο..
Αγαντα!

----------


## Natsios

Φιλε καλά ξεμπερδέματα. 

Ένα μπουρίνι είναι και θα περάσει :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

Να σαι καλα φιλε μου!
Σιγα σιγα θα γινουν ολα!!

----------


## tassaras

παιδια ειμαι 17 χρονων και θελω να ωγαλω χαρτι για ναυτολογιση γιατι η κατασταση πλεων δεν ανεχεται
κατα αρχας μπορω να το βγαλω σε αυτι την ιλικια χαρτι;
αν ναι ποσο κοστιζει;
και με αυτο τι δουλεια μπορω να κανω;

----------


## tonyesopi

Παιδια καλημέρα, πρωτάρης κι εγω αν και πολύ μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικια - 41- λογω ανεργίας και παρότρυνσης από φίλους ναυτικούς πήγα και κατεθεσα τα χαρτια για φυλάδιο , κόκκινο μου ειπαν περιμένω να το πάρω, και θέλω να παω κι εγω για τα σωστικα αν και ηδη βρηκα δουλειά σε πλοιο ίσως το αφήσω για λίγο αργότερα. 

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγηση τι γίνεται με τα φυλάδια και τα χρώμματα ? στο Λιμεναρχειο που ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι λόγω ηλικίας το πέρνω κοκκινο, από 30 ετων κα ανω κοκκινα μου ειπαν! σε αλλο ποστ εδω ειδα γραφεται άλλα . Οτι οταν περνης τα σωστικα γινεται μπλε, εμενα μου ειπαν στο λιμεναρχειο οτι δεν αλλαζη το χρωμα και να παρεις τα σωστικα, τι είναι αλήθεια τελικά ?

----------


## japetus

> Οτι οταν περνης τα σωστικα γινεται μπλε, εμενα μου ειπαν στο λιμεναρχειο οτι δεν αλλαζη το χρωμα και να παρεις τα σωστικα, τι είναι αλήθεια τελικά ?


Μην μπερδεύεσαι, άλλο μπλέ και άλλο "μπλέ"  :Very Happy: . 
Όταν καταθέσεις τα χαρτιά σου ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ να βγάλεις άμεσα κόκκινο για να δουλέψεις, θα βγει το κόκκινο. Όταν θα περάσεις μετά απο καποιο διάστημα σχολείο σωστικών και καταθεσεις το χαρτί στο υπουργείο, τότε απλά θα σου γράψουν επάνω ότι πέρασες σωστικά (έγινε δηλαδη "μπλέ") , ΧΩΡΙΣ όμως να σου εκδώσουν ξανά καινούριο βιβλιάριο με μπλέ χρώμα...
 Αν όταν καταθέσεις τα χαρτιά σου δεν βιάζεσαι, και θέλεις να πάρεις το βιβλιάριο στα χέρια σου αφού τελειώσεις και με τα σωστικά, τότε σου εκδίδουν μια και καλή το "μπλε" βιβλιάριο που είναι όντως και χρώματος μπλέ..
 Δεν έχει να κάνει κάτι με την ηλικία... Εγώ είχα πάρει μπλε χρώματος στα 35, δεν ξέρω αν έχουν αλλάξει κάτι τώρα και σε υποχρεώνουν να βγάλεις κόκκινο αν είσαι πάνω από 30..

----------


## tonyesopi

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, στο Λιμεναρχείο όσες φορές ρώτησα ποτέ δεν έδωσαν σαφη απάντηση , με μπέρδευαν. Βασικά εγω ποτέ δεν ζήτησα κόκκινο ούτε μου είπαν τίποτα για σωστικά μπλε - κοκκινα κτλ κτλ, προσωπικά δεν ήξερα τίποτα και αυτός που με εστειλε παρολο ήταν έμπειρος ναυτικός δεν με ενημέρωσε , οι ίδιοι μου είπαν "κοκκινο" συγκεκριμένα όταν είπα θέλω να βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο  απάντηση του λιμενικού ήταν : "εσύ βγαζης ερυθρο" . Και τα περι ηλικιας αλλος Λιμενικος σε ερωτηση μου απαντησε αυτο. :: :Smile: ))) 

Τελος πάντων τωρα πιστευω καταλαβα, βασικα τι μπλε τι κοκκινο ιδια ειναι. ευχαρηστω για την απαντηση

----------


## tonyesopi

Παιδια δυστηχως εχω ξαδελφο μυωπα, πολυ μαλιστα, που εχει μπλε φυλαδιο! εχω με δισχροματοψια το πηρα κοκκινο. Δισχρωματοψια δεν εβλεπα τα νουμερα στα κυκλακια κατι που το εχω εκ γενετης. Αλλα απορω πως με το ιδιο προβλημα κριθηκα ικανος στον στρατο κι υπηρετησα στα ΤΕΝΞ (Ταγμα εκκαθαρισεως ναρκοπεδιων ξηρας) κι δουλεψα σε ναρκοπεδια, ενω στο ναυτικο δεν μπορω να κανω πολλα .

----------


## japetus

Πάλι μπερδεύεσαι.. Είναι και ένα σωρό χρώματα ρε γμτ..  :Very Happy: 
Το κόκκινο είναι το "προσωρινό" βιβλιάριο, ισχύος ενός έτους. Μέσα στο χρόνο πρέπει να περάσεις σχολή σωστικών (αναβάθμιση σε "μπλε") αν θελεις να μπορεις να το κρατήσεις..
Είναι γι αυτούς που έχουν άμεσα έτοιμη μια δουλειά για λίγους μήνες.
Αυτό που λες τώρα εσύ σχετικά με την όραση, είναι το "κίτρινο" βιβλιάριο. Όποιος έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας, αλλά ακόμα και μυωπία, εκδίδεται αυτό το βιβλιάριο με το οποίο δεν μπορείς να ασκήσεις καθήκοντα φυλακής γέφυρας που απαιτεί οξύτητα όρασης. Μπορείς να απασχοληθείς στις υπόλοιπες εργασίες στο πλοίο. Και αυτό το ονομάζουν κίτρινο επειδή οι εσωτερικές του σελίδες είναι κίτρινης απόχρωσης. Το βιβλιάριο στο εξώφυλλό του είναι κανονικά μπλε (ή κόκκινο) και γράφει "ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ".

----------


## emerald

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μιας και έληξε το ναυτικό μου φυλλάδιο πρέπει να το ανανεώσω. 'Εχω μαζέψει όλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά αλλά πρέπει να περάσω και απο γιατρούς. Δυστυχώς όμως στο ναυτικό νοσοκομείο της πόλης μου το ραντεβού θα αργήσει κι εγώ επείγομαι. Γνωρίζετε σε ποιους γιατρούς στην Αθήνα μπορώ να απευθυνθώ;Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εξετάσεις παθολογικές και οφθαλμολογικές γίνονται κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Παρακευή αλλά δεν ξέρω που.Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## japetus

Και στην Αθήνα (Πειραιά) νομίζω με ραντεβού είναι μόνο. Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν και εξωτερικοί συμβεβλημένοι γιατροί ή πρέπει να πας μόνο στους συγκεκριμένους που βρίσκονται στο ΥΕΑΝΕΘ, πολύ κοντά -απέναντι σχεδόν- από το Υπουργείο στον Πειραιά.
Στο λιμεναρχείο της περιοχής σου ρώτησες; Αυτοί είναι υπεύθυνοι να σε κατατοπίσουν σχετικά και να σου εκδώσουν παραπεμπτικό.

----------


## emerald

> Και στην Αθήνα (Πειραιά) νομίζω με ραντεβού είναι μόνο. Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν και εξωτερικοί συμβεβλημένοι γιατροί ή πρέπει να πας μόνο στους συγκεκριμένους που βρίσκονται στο ΥΕΑΝΕΘ, πολύ κοντά -απέναντι σχεδόν- από το Υπουργείο στον Πειραιά.
> Στο λιμεναρχείο της περιοχής σου ρώτησες; Αυτοί είναι υπεύθυνοι να σε κατατοπίσουν σχετικά και να σου εκδώσουν παραπεμπτικό.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ναι ρώτησα στο λιμεναρχείο κι αναγκαστικά πρέπει να κάνω στο ΝΝΚ της περιοχής μου τις εξετάσεις. Πήρα τηλέφωνο για να κλείσω ραντεβού αλλά μου είπαν να ξαναπάρω 25/01 για να μπορέσω να εξεταστώ το Φλεβάρη.Εκτός μόνο μιας και ανέφερες για το παραπεμπτικό, να πάω στο λιμεναρχείο με όλα τα χρειαζούμενα χαρτιά και με την ακτινογραφία και να πάρω ο,τι άλλες πληροφορίες μου χρειάζονται σχετικά με τις εξετάσεις(παθολογικές κ οφθαλμολογικές).

----------


## klyrouxas

Θα ηθελα να μαθω εαν παιζει ρολο στιν αποκτηση της αδειας αυτης εαν εχω κιτρινο φυλαδιο . Βλεπω τον τριχρομο φανο . Ευχαριστο πολυ.

----------


## Apostolos

Αδεια ταχυπλόου ή άδεια ναύτη βαποριού; Το πρώτο δέν το ξέρω, το δέυτερο οχι δεν γίνετε

----------


## bfhd

Καλησπέρα απο ένα γρήγορο search που έκανα στο forum δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ κατι που να μου λύνει την απορία γι'αυτό και θα ήθελα να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση μήπως και γνωρίζει κάποιος.
Βασικά ξεκίνησα την διαδικασία για έκδοση ναυτικού φυλλαδίου εδω και δυο μήνες και εχει καταντήσει πλέον σίριαλ, όταν πήγα να κάνω την αίτηση στον Πειραια αφου περασα απο γιατρούς μου είπαν ότι ανήκω Κρήτη λόγω καταγωγής  και πρέπει να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά μου κάτω κρήτη, απλά επειδή είμαι πάνω απο 30 δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένη να βγάλω μπλε φυλλάδιο άμεσα αλλα αν θέλω μου έδωσαν παραπεμπτικό για να γραφτώ στην σχολή. Εγω τα έστειλα κατω για κοκκινο φυλλάδιο μηπως μου παρουσιαστεί καμμια δουλειά και τελικα προεκυψε άμεσα κάτι αλλα η εταιρεία ζητάει το μπλε φυλλαδιο. Πήρα στην Κρήτη για να κρατησουν τα χαρτια μου σε εκκρεμότητα για να τους παω και την βεβαίωση της Σχολής Σωστικών και μου απάντησαν οτι λόγω ηλικίας δεν γίνεται να βγάλω μπλε, μονο κόκκινο μπορω. Ενώ στον Πειραιά μου είιπαν οτι μπορώ απλά δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένη.Τελικά τι ισχύει μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς? από την εταιρεία μου ζητάνε το μπλε και γνωρίζουν και αυτοί οτι είμαι πανω απο 30.


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## nick patros

καλησπερα.
  μπραβο για τον ιντερνετικο  χωρο αυτον εδω.
ειμαι 30 χρονων.ελληνας. ανυπαντρος χωρις υποχρεωσεις.δωξα το θεο  να αγορασω αμαξι η μηχανη η διαμερισμα δεν χρειαζομαι. ¨΄αλεξιπτωτιστης΄΄ οπως γραφουνε καποιοι εδω μεσα δεν ειμαι και εγω αν και υπηρετησα σε ειδικη μοναδα στην θητεια μου.
μπαινω κατευθυαν στο θεμα μου....

εργαζομαι και ειναι η τεχνη μου στο επαγγελμα του υδραυλικου. κοντα στα 15 χρονια εχω αποκτηση οτι αδεια χρειαζομαι πανο στο επαγγελμα μου.
γνωριζω αγγλικα και ξεκινω γερμανικα. θα ηθελα τις σημαντικες σας γνωμες αν αξιζη να μπω στην διαδικασια να αποκτησω ναυτικο φυλλαδιο .
υπαρχουν θεσεις πανο σε καραβια στο αντικειμενο αυτο?( εκανα αναζητησεις δεν βρικα κατι)
κρουαζιερας καραβια ???? θα μπωρουσα να δουλεψω και παραλληλα  βοηθοντας και σε μια αλλη ειδικοτητα αυτη του αυτοδυτη.πολλα μεγαλα καραβια εχουν πισινες και κανουν και καποια μαθηματα για οποιον θελει.
βασικα ομως με ενδιαφερη  στο αντικειμενο του υδραυλικου.
σε καραβια κρουαζιερας -σε καραβια δρομολογιων? δεν ξερω  αν μπωρειτε με χαρα θα αναμενω τις αποψεις σας .

----------


## nick patros

? καμια βοηθεια στο θεμα ????????????

----------


## dimitris10

> καλησπερα.
>   μπραβο για τον ιντερνετικο  χωρο αυτον εδω.
> ειμαι 30 χρονων.ελληνας. ανυπαντρος χωρις υποχρεωσεις.δωξα το θεο  να αγορασω αμαξι η μηχανη η διαμερισμα δεν χρειαζομαι. ¨΄αλεξιπτωτιστης΄΄ οπως γραφουνε καποιοι εδω μεσα δεν ειμαι και εγω αν και υπηρετησα σε ειδικη μοναδα στην θητεια μου.
> μπαινω κατευθυαν στο θεμα μου....
> 
> εργαζομαι και ειναι η τεχνη μου στο επαγγελμα του υδραυλικου. κοντα στα 15 χρονια εχω αποκτηση οτι αδεια χρειαζομαι πανο στο επαγγελμα μου.
> γνωριζω αγγλικα και ξεκινω γερμανικα. θα ηθελα τις σημαντικες σας γνωμες αν αξιζη να μπω στην διαδικασια να αποκτησω ναυτικο φυλλαδιο .
> υπαρχουν θεσεις πανο σε καραβια στο αντικειμενο αυτο?( εκανα αναζητησεις δεν βρικα κατι)
> κρουαζιερας καραβια ???? θα μπωρουσα να δουλεψω και παραλληλα  βοηθοντας και σε μια αλλη ειδικοτητα αυτη του αυτοδυτη.πολλα μεγαλα καραβια εχουν πισινες και κανουν και καποια μαθηματα για οποιον θελει.
> ...


*Από προσωπική πείρα δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω εφόσον είμαι μικρός και δεν έχω επιχειρήσει να βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο λόγω της ηλικίας μου, όμως ένας γνωστός μου (ηλεκτρολόγος) εργαζόταν με ναυτικό φυλλάδιο σε πλοία για 4-5 χρόνια κυρίως σε επιβατηγά σε γνωστή ελληνική ναυτική εταιρία**, όμως είναι ξέμπαρκος για 2 χρόνια! Έχει αναζητήσει δουλειά στο εξωτερικό (εννοείται και σε ελληνικές και ξένες εταιρίες) αλλά διστυχώς δεν έχει βρεί τίποτα. Γενικώς, επειδή έχω και πολλούς συγγενείς ναυτικούς (πλοιάρχους, μηχανικούς ακόμα και βοηθητικό προσωπικό, που είχαν δουλέψει στην Ελλάδα αλλά και σε χώρες του εξωτερικού) και σχεδόν όλοι αναζητούν για δουλειά πάνω στο επάγγελμά τους τουλάχιστον για 2 χρόνια! Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι - προσωπικά -* *ότι κάποιος για να βρεί δουλειά πάνω στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα τη σημερινή εποχή, πρέπει ή να έχει αρκετές γνωριμίες ή να είναι τυχερός (κάτι που είναι πολύ σπάνιο απ'όσα έχω ακούσει από πιο έμπειρους).*

----------


## Ploutonas

είστε σίγουροι ότι θέλει 10/10 όραση για πλοίαρχους? Ορίστε η εγκύκλιος για όλα τα ΑΕΝ
*
Χωρίς γυαλιά---------------με γυαλιά-------------- Αντίληψη χρωμάτων*


*(1) Υποψήφιοι ΑΕΝ/ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ:*
4/10 - 4/10-------------------7/10 - 7/10--------------*Σε (10)* *ISHIH**Α**RA* που δείχνονται επιτρέπονται (3)  σφάλματα.
*(2) Υποψήφιοι ΑΕΝ/ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ:*
2/10 - 2/10-------------------6/10 - 6/10----------------Αναγνώριση τρίχρωμου φανού.



    νομίζω ότι είναι 10 στα 10 με γυαλιά και να μην έχεις υπερβεί τα λάθει που αναγράφονται ΧΩΡΙΣ γυαλιά.   Το παραπάνω πινακάκι είναι αντιγραφή και επικόλληση από την εγκύκλιο. Ίδιο δεν είναι τα παιδιά που μπαίνουν ΑΕΝ και αυτοί που βγάζουν ναυτικό φυλλάδιο?



  Εγώ έχω λίγο μυωπία, 1.2 και 1.7

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Κιτρινο φυλλαδιο παιρνει καποιος ο οποιος δεν μπορει να παει για πλοιαρχος αλλα μονο για μηχανικος,συνηθως λογω μυωπιας....Το μπλε φυλλαδιο το παιρνουν οσοι πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι ειναι "οκ" οσο αναφορα τις υγειονομικες εξετασεις και κανουν και στις 2 ειδικοτητες....
> Το κοκκινο φυλλαδιο αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να δινεται χωρις σωστικα και πρεπει να ειναι προσωρινο...Για το πρασινο δεν ξερω....



Θα διαφωνήσω εν μέρη .. με το κίτρινο δεν είναι απαραίτητο οτι θα πάει μόνο μηχανικός .. εμένα ειναι κίτρινο και διευκρινίζει τι δεν μπορώ να κάνω πχ εμένα δεν με χει κατάλληλο για κατώτερο πλήρωμα και μηχανή . Όλα τα φυλλάδια δίνονται και χωρίς σωστικά απλά μέσα στους πρώτους 9 μήνες απο την πρωτη μέρα μπάρκου πρέπει να πας να τα κάνεις . Εγώ τα έκανα πριν . Δηλαδή αν βιάζεσαι άσχετα με το τί χρώμα φυλλάδιο έχεις μπορείς να μπαρκάρεις με τη προϋπόθεση να πας σε 9 μήνες μέσα για σωστικά

----------


## captain badass

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση γιατι εχω μπερδευτει λιγο, ειμαι δοκιμος πλοιαρχος πρωτοετης και σπουδαζω σε σχολη εξωτερικου , ειμαι κατοχος Ελληνικου ναυτικου φυλλαδιου αλλα εχω δει πολλες εταιρειες στο εξωτερικο αλλα και η σχολη στην οποια σπουδαζω μου ζηταν ακομα ενα πιστοποιητικο το certificate of competency -αν δεν κανω λαθος στα Ελληνικα μεταφραζεται πιστοποιητικο ικανοτητας- εχω ξαναταξιδεψει σε ποντοπορο πλοιο και το μονο που μου ειχαν ζητησει ηταν το ναυτικο φυλλαδιο και διαβατηριο κτλπ. Εκανα ενα τηλεφωνημα στο λιμεναρχειο της Θεσσαλονικης και μου ειπαν οτι δεν το αεχουν ξαναακουσει και γενικα δεν το ζηταν απο ναυτικους. Α πο οτι μου ειπαν απο την σχολη μου αυτο ειναι ενα πιστοποιητικο που δικαιολογη ποια η θεση σου πανω στο πλοιο. 
Γνωριζει μηπως καποιος τι πιστοποιητικο ειναι αυτο και απο που μπορει να γινει η εκδοση του μιας και το λιμεναρχειο δεν γνωριζε κατι.

Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Ploutonas

είμαι στην σχολή πλοιάρχων ΕΠΑΛ.

  Ο καθηγητής μας ειπε οτι το πτυχίο που παίρνουμε χαρακτηρίζετε ως  πιστοποιητικό ικανότητας για δόκιμος ανθυποπλοίαρχος η μηχανικός.
  Εαν θες να το πιστοποιήσεις, μπορείς να ψάξεις μια οποιαδήποτε σχολή ΕΠΑΛ πλοίαρχων (συνήθως ειναι εσπερινές αυτές οι σχολές) η και ΑΕΝ για να το ρωτήσεις. Πιστεύω θα σου απαντήσουν το ίδιο πράγμα.

  Με λίγα λόγια σου ζήτησαν χαρτί από την σχολή σου.

(είμαι δυσλεκτικός)

----------

